# Sting-Ray help.



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 2, 2019)

Not a musclebike guy, but picked this up dirt cheap. What’s a good tip to tell the real deal from a repop. Also, looked for a minute for the serial and didn’t see it, but as I was posting the pics I noticed it on the dropout, looks like it starts with an F. Thanks for any input.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2019)

Looks like the serial is FA so the serial was stamped June of 65. I guess Campus Green doesn't fade out and then change colors. 

Doing a full blown resto on that?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the serial is FA so the serial was stamped June of 65. I guess Campus Green doesn't fade out and then change colors.
> 
> Doing a full blown resto on that?



Thank you bud, just plan on cleaning it up and getting it rolling again. It’s pretty froze up, nothing turns on it, lol. Gave 25$ for it hoping that it wasn’t a repop. Appreciate the help.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Oct 8, 2019)

Lime 65  nice find great price


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 26, 2019)

Has to be a lime, campus green wasn't used until late 67 ......


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes, what Overhauler said, that was a Lime 1965 Sting-Ray. Great find there! That looks like a J-36 model, I think those were Deluxe Sting-Ray bikes but with blackwall tires. The sissy bar on that bike, even rusty like that is a great item, they always seem to be missing from the bikes. The only thing I see real quick that isn't correct is the grips, they should be white Schwinn chubbie grips. Great find there!


----------

